# Eastern Flamed Maple



## Zeros (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello , does anybody have a good source for Eastern Flamed Maple in Canada ? I'm looking for a top plate for a Les Paul build .

JL


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy hunting. :wave:

http://listings.ebay.ca/Guitar_Buil...1QQlopgZ1QQsacatZ47067QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep an eye on this place. Sometimes some nice stuff.

http://stores.ebay.ca/Fraser-Valley-Fine-Woods


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

A&M Wood in Cambridge ON


----------



## Zeros (Jan 8, 2007)

+ 1 for Fine Woods. Ed ( owner ) is a super guy , I have bought quit a bit from him and never been disappointed . His family also runs a company called De Lorene Acoustics Inc out of BC. His stuff is western maple and I kind of wanted to use " correct " parts for my build . I know that Huber , PRS and lot of other companys get some of their maple from eastern Canada. If I remember right Detemple even used to say on his old website he had a couple of " elves " running out there in eastern Canada finding him stuff , kind of cheating if you ask me..... I'll get in touch with A&M Woods and see what they have . Thanks for your replys .
JL


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Zeros said:


> His family also runs a company called De Lorene Acoustics Inc out of BC.


Thanks, I never knew about them.

http://www.delorene.com/id71.html


----------

